# Favorite sci-fi alien



## EmilyH (Jul 4, 2001)

Who is your favorite sci-fi alien and why?  

Hmm...there are so many to choose from.  Currently, my favorite alien is Q, if you haven't already guessed that from my signature!  He's intelligent and funny, and has a habit of knocking stuffy people from their pedestals (Picard).

I also like Be'lanna Torres, because she's a strong character and knows what she's doing and Tir (from Andromeda, he is so good-looking if you happen to be female).  

Trance is also an interesting character, and my favorite color LOL!  But we don't know much about her at all.  I have this sneaking suspicion that Andromeda is going to drop a bomb about her next season -- that she's a princess, or an incredibly powerful mystic for her species, or something to that effect.  

I also used to be a Superman fan, when Lois and Clark was on TV the first time around.


----------



## Pandæmonium (Jul 4, 2001)

I like Q too. But i luv da BORG!!! 

:angryfire DEL


----------



## Mellian (Jul 4, 2001)

This is a tough one. Don't know if I can pick one alien as favorite.  Give it a try though. 

Guess I would go with Delenn from Babylon 5.  She can be mysterious but also very much in control.  Loved the way she faced down the earth fleet sent to arrest Sheridan.

Close 2nd and 3rd would be G'Kar from B5 and Trance from Andromeda.


----------



## Maria8475 (Jul 4, 2001)

ooo there's a lot.  I like The Nox, Stargate and Species 8475 from Voyager seem *interesting.*

I think my fave has to be Quark, DS9.  He's funny, witty, has some GREAT quotes but can also be VERY sweet and sincere.

:star:


----------



## wikiberry (Jul 4, 2001)

definitely has to be nog!


----------



## Neo (Jul 4, 2001)

HAs to be the founders (TREK) for me....  They just became a fantastic species... i would have loved to see more about them and their history


----------



## Dave (Jul 4, 2001)

My favourite aliens would be the * Kzin * from Larry Niven's books.  Closely followed by the * Alien* from 'Alien'. But I do like the * Klingons * from 'Star Trek', and also * Species 8475 * and * The Borg *. It is hard to choose a few without it becoming a huge list. The * sandworms *from 'Dune' by Frank Herbert. *Daleks, Cybermen * and *Sontarans * from 'Dr. Who'. The * Martians * from 'War of the Worlds' by HG Wells. The * Asgard * and the * Nox * from 'Stargate SG-1'. Probably more that I will remember later.


----------



## jsc (Jul 5, 2001)

TEAL'C  Need you ask?   Teal'c is an alien or is it only Junior?
If not Teal'c then Mr. Spock.... I like  Vulcans! Tuvok, Sarak, ...
Michael Dorn and his Character Worf! Love the Klingons!
Love the Ferengi....Quark, Rom and Nog and Moogie and all the rest... I am glad that Maria and I agree on that. Did you read Armin Shimmerman's novel about Quark?  Really goood!


----------



## imported_Sandman (Jul 5, 2001)

Not counting Teal'c 'cuase i'm not sure of his status (though i think it's just the snake that's an alien...hmmm...) i vote for Rygel from Farscape. Frell but he's a sneaky little S.O.B:upto:


----------



## Annette (Jul 5, 2001)

I have to say my favourite alien has to be ALF. Does anyone remember this programme and fluffy alien. He was sooooooooooooo funny.

annette


----------



## pamie (Jul 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Annette _
> *I have to say my favourite alien has to be ALF. Does anyone remember this programme and fluffy alien. He was sooooooooooooo funny.
> 
> annette  *



Yeah I remember that show I used to really like ALF. 

But my fave has to be the Asgard from Stargate SG1


----------



## imported_Sandman (Jul 5, 2001)

Oh jeez, i haven't thought of ALF in years. i used to have ALF stickers on my TrapperKeeper (and if you remmber trapperkeeprs you're too old)


----------



## Dave (Jul 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Annette _
> *I have to say my favourite alien has to be ALF. *



LOL Are you serious?


----------



## pamie (Jul 5, 2001)

Why what's wrong with ALF?


----------



## Annette (Jul 6, 2001)

What may I ask is wrong with ALF? You obviously need a sic sense of humour to enjoy ALF. I must have one(sick sense of humour). I really enjoyed watching him.

Does anyone out there remember "Metal Mickey"? Not an alien of sorts but a metal robot?


annette


----------



## Dave (Jul 6, 2001)

Sorry, I just find it highly amusing that you would choose ALF as your favourite alien, nothing against him.

I remember 'Metal Mickey' but I thought that it was awful. Doubt that anyone outside Britain would have seen it, because it wouldn't have got sold. Or would it?


----------



## pamie (Jul 6, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Annette _
> *What may I ask is wrong with ALF? You obviously need a sic sense of humour to enjoy ALF. I must have one(sick sense of humour). I really enjoyed watching him.
> 
> 
> annette  *



Yeah I'm with you Annette...I have been told that I have sick sence of humor and I used to like watching ALF but I have not seen it in years 

Pam


----------



## Dave (Jul 6, 2001)

It's OK, I've stopped laughing now.

Did ALF stand for Alien Life Form? 

I've seen it a few times, but it was always shown at odd times, such as 2:30 on a Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Annette (Jul 7, 2001)

You're right Dave. It does stand for Alien Life Form and yes it was on at a strange time. I enjoyed it. It always made me laugh. The things he got up to.  


annette


----------



## EmilyH (Jul 7, 2001)

I remember ALF!  It's been ages since I've seen it.  Wasn't there also an ALF cartoon?  I have a vague recollection of one (or is it a hallucination)?


----------



## Annette (Jul 8, 2001)

Don't know about the cartoon, just remember the original programme.


annette


----------



## Ice (Aug 29, 2001)

ALF was kewl...I remember watching him when I was little, shame that they don't put some repeats back on TV.

Currently my fav sci-fi character is the little green guy (goon) and the gal that looks like a kangaroo of Titan - ae. Theyâ€™re so funny.
I watched the movie while looking after my friends younger sister, but I really enjoyed it!!!!rolly2:


----------



## Highlander II (Aug 29, 2001)

fave alien -- ya had to ask this, huh?


ummmmmmmm --------  let me think a moment ---

okay -- aw man --

Thor from Stargate SG-1 -- think he sits at the top of the list -- he's just a great little guy -- w/ some damn good timing --

then Odo from DS9 - but just Odo - didn't like the rest of the shapeshifters ---  Odo was great - esp when he went head - to - head w/ Quark!!

and i'm kinda partial to Q - he was great to have on the show - in that annoying kind of way -- he was always so much fun!

and - like everyone else - there's no way to limit the answer to one --


----------



## Diamond9697 (Aug 29, 2001)

I think my favorite is Q from Star Trek, although I like Chewbacca from Star Wars too.


----------



## Dru (Sep 7, 2001)

ummmmm......well if I had to pick my Favorite alien I'd pick Q he's cool


----------



## Morrigan (Sep 7, 2001)

Oh lord, based on the responses ALF got (I was gonna pick him, too)......

*MORK!*

If I am correct, Mork & Mindy was the third of 3 camp 70's shows to take place in my state of residence (heh, city even).  I know none of you can agree with me that Squiggy was an alien, so I'm going with Mork.


----------



## Dru (Sep 7, 2001)

I use'd to love Mork!!!!


----------



## Morrigan (Sep 8, 2001)

That's funny, cuz I use to love Q!

Ahhh, TNG.  Those were the days.


----------



## Neo (Sep 8, 2001)

Has to be Odo for me....

Loved his character


----------



## Annette (Sep 9, 2001)

Hi Neo 


Odo was pretty cool towards the end of the series when he fell in love with Kira Nerys.


annette


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 3, 2020)

The Predator.


----------



## Guttersnipe (Jul 25, 2020)

Daleks ftw


----------



## Rodders (Jul 26, 2020)

So many. My favourites are The Doctor, Chewbacca, Spock, Kosh Nanarek, G’Kar, Londo, Aeryn Sun, Pilot, Scorpius, Ka D’Argo, Dominar Rigel XVI, Daleks to name a few.

Oh, and the Xenomorph, of course.

If I had to pick a single one. It’d probably be G’Kar. Wonderfully portrayed by Andreas Katsulas. His character went through so much in his story arc. There are few who went through as much as he did.


----------



## F.J. Hansen (Sep 5, 2020)

Moya and Pilot from FarScape. These two characters are what initially drew me to the series. I love their symbiotic relationship, and I love the idea of a living, thinking spaceship.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Sep 5, 2020)

Definitely Dark Helmet for me; so many funny moments. Ford Prefect is a close second.


----------

